

A question about Amazon EC2/EBS Billing - tocomment

Hey guys,<p>Quick question.<p>The EC2 pricing page says that Elastic block store is $0.10 per GB-month of provisioned storage. But I'm wondering what happens if I only use it for a few days? How would I be billed for that?<p>As I understand it, every instance I launch will have an EBS to hold the OS, etc?  So I'm wondering how much it will cost for each instance I launch?  It seems expensive it they round up to am month of storage charges for just an hour's usage.
======
tocomment
Ok, it is hourly. At least according to this:
[http://serverfault.com/questions/197379/amazon-ebs-
charges-c...](http://serverfault.com/questions/197379/amazon-ebs-charges-
calculation)

Sorry for the bother.

